
Scatter Plot of San Francisco Covid-19 Cases - hagiopol
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1WAeuh7svfz5vSsZQJ4G6UNqOQPHcSb305KxJTQ3pVKM/edit?usp=sharing
======
hagiopol
I couldn't find one anywhere so I made it myself. I will keep it updated daily
to track the growth. Source is
[https://www.sfdph.org/dph/alerts/coronavirus.asp](https://www.sfdph.org/dph/alerts/coronavirus.asp)

